# A Hav with upright ears??



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I was surfing the web as I couldn't sleep last night and came across this puppy.

http://www.simplesite.com/havanesepups/7439343?i=33559150


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....balderdash. ..that's not a havanese..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

lol ya i know, poor ppl who are falling for it


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:suspicious:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, it doesn't look like a Hav..but could the photo have been taken with the puppy on it's back therefore making the ears fly up?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, did you look at the 'photo albums' of their mama dogs? They show a puppy picture and then one about 6 or 7 months old and then with their litter of pups! Ughhhhhhhh.....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Well, it doesn't look like a Hav..but could the photo have been taken with the puppy on it's back therefore making the ears fly up?


ya thats what i thought but its not on its back


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hummmm- if you look at the other pics, there is a pic of the three puppies together (looks like someone is holding the pups in their arms) and the white puppy still has those ears sticking up.


----------



## Havitall (Aug 18, 2007)

*A Hav with upright ears?*

It appears to me to be a short haired Havanese!!


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

I couldn't resist. I wrote to them asking about the puppies ears. Mind you, these are AKC Havanese!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like Westie ears.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

His ears just look like they're kind of flapping, Roscoe's ears do that sometimes. They turn inside out all the time, too!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You know, it very well could be an AKC Havanese, I believe there is a Hav here on the forum with high folding-over ears. That would be like making fun of a person because their ears stick out, they are still human! 
I think it's cute in it's own special way, but then again I think all Havanese are pretty cute!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley's ears don't flop over like a normal havs, but the breeder said he wasn't there right away when the mama had the pups, and she chewed Miley's ears (poor baby). 








Whether that's the truth or not I do not know. She does have papers, and all the other characteristics of a havanese.
Her hair is longer now, and you can't tell she has short stubby ears.
But I've never seen ears on a Hav like the one in that first post. 
Unless it's one of those "flukes" of nature.
I've seen short haired havs, and their ears flop over....they are not erect like those in the 1st post either.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ That sounds like a pretty weird excuse to me. I mean, how often does a breeder's dog have puppies without the breeder realizing? Sounds kinda irresponsible to me!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not really sure she came from a "responsible" breeder.
If I knew then what I know now....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Danielle, those ears remind me of a Corgi or a Papillion, but not a Hav.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

That puppy looks like a Scottie to me. Doesn't look like a happy puppy either. Linda


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The puppy is probably from 2 hav parents, but no where on the site are pedigrees listed. These folks obviously aren't breeding to improve the breed, or to the standard. They have nearly all chocolates too, and seem to charge more for certain colors. 

When you lose sight of what you are breeding for, you get other charachteristics that crop up that you didn't intend. Hopefully they are at least breeding for good temperment and health if not for correct physical characteristics.

Remember the famous fox studies in Russia? They took several hundred foxes, and started seletively breeding for only the ones that were the tamest and most docile, least aggressive. Withing 5 or 6 generations, since they were only breeding for temperment, the foxes all turned white, and their ears got all floppy and houndy instead of sticking up like a fox's should. REALLY interesting stuff. 8) But I'm geeky like that. 

Farah


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Farah, that IS interesting. Of course, I'm geeky like that, too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm finding that really interesting too! Count me in the geek squad.


----------

